# Clippers pick Korolev



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

.......


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Granger has had back problems the past three seasons, don't we have enough injured players already?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Looking at these pictures it looks like they were going to pick him regardless.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

With Granger, Wright, and Green available I was apalled the Clippers didn't take Granger.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

I broke my remote control I was so pissed. The Clippers have broken my heart. This is inexcusable. I will not have my heart broken again. Good day, madam.





I SAID GOOD DAY!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Again, a terrible move on the part of the Clippers, IMO. This is the guy i wanted, yes, but with granger, wright, and the supposed 3rd best player gerald green available, how do you not contact teams like denver, to trade down so tha tyou can pick a green to trade to them and still ket korolov, PLUS an extra first rounder or second rounder.

Boggles my mind the lack of thought process. 

Then again, the way that elgin absolutely throws away 2nd round picks with terrible picks, perhaps its better that we didnt get an extra 2nd pick that he probably would have used on yet another PG who probably cant play in the nba.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

CALM DOWN everyone! Look, it's like this... this is Dunleavy's and not Baylor's choice. Obviously Dunleavy saw something in Korolev that he wanted... it's a risk.

But come on, it's not over until it's over right?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I wanted Granger, I was so excited to see Granger not pick and was expecting Granger to be picked and then got pissed off when he was and Korolev was.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

I wanted playoffs this year and Granger/Wright would have given us that. I don't want down the line, I want a postseason appearance NOW.

I will not calm down. They lure me into good graces with my boy Shaun Livingston and Bobby Simmons - all Illinois hoopers that I've seen play personally - and then you pull this after things are on the up and up? You say you love me, but then you beat me like a redheaded stepchild.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I want him over for next season no playing overseas crap.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

like i said, i wanted this guy. But how can you not take a gerald green at 12? This is someone with enourmous trade potential. The way the draft was going, there was no way korolev was going to be picked by 20 IMO. Heck, if they werent sure they could have traded down to boston. Boston really lucked out. Remember, they almost traded pierce just to get green. I guarantee if the clippers picked green, they could have traded him to boston possibly for anotehr pick....POSSIBLY as a package even to get pierce!!!!!! And they STILL could have ended up with korolev.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

i thinkgreen was a perfect pick for you guys here. My friend and a clipper fan/poster here said he'd rather someone took a **** on his face. I mean that's pretty ****in bad.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i was shocked when they didnt pick green. I can understand the promise, but like i said, you have got to take a present thats handed to you in your lap like that, at the very least for trade bait. 

If boston was even considering a pierce for green at three trade, dont you think pierce and the 18 for green, maggette, wilcox would have been 10X as good?


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

I'd rather have R. Kelly fart in my dinner than this travesty that the Clippers called a draft.

Excuse me if I seem bitter.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

The possiblity of the trades - let alone the crop of talent there at 12 - I just feel so mad right now.

It reminded me of some of the Arizona Cardinals drafts a few years back.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

imagine how the laker fans feel on passing on those same players. Its almost worse than the lakers since those guys are that much more valuable at 12 than 10. 

Lakers could have easily gotten one of those 3 guys and traded down and still gotten their bynum guy, plus a lot more.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm happy!


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

To be honest, I can't imagine what the Lakers feel like because I don't like nor do I care about them.  I can see why they picked Bynum (Dollar General Shaq and Kobe can "control" him), however and they didn't really need a wing. They could have pulled in more talent, but I'm glad they didn't.

OT: What the hell do you call the Raptors draft!?


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

All i have to say is wtf after the lakers pick i was so happy that green wright and granger dropped and the freakin clips pick korolev and if u go by comparisons we couldve had T-mac(green), a mix between rashard lewis and josh howard(granger), or ray allen(wright) and we get korolev. Dunleavy better be right on this wun or this will be the worse move since picking 'Kandi. :curse:
PS They need to fire Baylor


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I cant believe this happen to have Granger.Green and Wright available could there possibly be a better situation. And then they draft This guy who looks like he was playing in a junior high leagu. Are you joking me. I have to be dreaming right now. Green will be an all-star I promise that and Granger and Wright will also be very good players. Imagine a back court of Green and Livingston when they developed. I am so mad I cant describe it. I was very excited of the new season but that has grealty declined now, with there poor decision which will probably continue into free agency. :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

I honestly feel like I want to cry.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It was quite devastating knowing that Granger, McCants, Wright, and Green were all available and not a single was taken. Sigh...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

If Korolev does not come here and play this season I don't see what Dunleavy was thinking, honestly.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft/d05/tracker/round?round=1 



> Promises. Promises. Promises. At least the Clippers keep their promises. Head coach Mike Dunleavy fell in love with Korolev in Moscow in May at the Euroleague Final Four and has remained true ever since. But here's the issue. Korolev has never played at the senior level in Europe and he's likely two or three years away. That's OK. But when you pass on guys like Danny Granger and Antoine Wright, who could help a team fighting for the playoffs for the first time in a long time, it makes you wonder if making promises is such a wise thing.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I can understand why they didn't pick Green.

We all know Green has potential, but his potential has to be developed via hard work. He could become like Wilcox...


----------



## C-Mag fan (Jun 23, 2005)

I hate to pile on at this point, but...

When I was luck enough to get the draft on at work, and saw how strange the first round was going, I started getting real optomistic that we would get someone that all the boards said would be gone. Then 12 hits, and I am just hoping we take Granger or even Green, since he fell so far. How exciting would it have been to see Livingston coming down the floor with Green and C-Mag on the wings?

I shared the anger of "Screamin" A Smith and Dickie V. Korolev may prove the people who are angry right now wrong one day, but as for right now, this pick sucks, point blank. And it will be worse if he goes back to Europe for "seasoning." This draft was a step back, no question.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why didn't they take Danny Granger. Indiana knows how to draft. Ah well, I'm disgusted. The Clippers are going to miss the playoffs again. :whatever:


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

HKF said:


> Why didn't they take Danny Granger. Indiana knows how to draft. Ah well, I'm disgusted. The Clippers are going to miss the playoffs again. :whatever:


 Don't rub it in.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Anima said:


> I'm happy!


 How in the blue hell are you happy?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

NOBLE said:


> Don't rub it in.



HKF was not rubbing it in, he wanted Granger to be drafted by the Clippers badly.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

To watch the pick again, you can catch it on clippers.com under video.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Ah. Perfect. Now the origin for my newfound bitterness towards the Clippers FO is forever enshrined in a small video. I can relive the moment over and over again.

To think, I was so excited for tonight.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

NOBLE said:


> Ah. Perfect. Now the origin for my newfound bitterness towards the Clippers FO is forever enshrined in a small video. I can relive the moment over and over again.
> 
> To think, I was so excited for tonight.



I watched it again and it looks like they stuck him right next to Spike Lee and Spike's face on the pick says it all.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

well, at least you have to give chad ford props for the first time in as long as i can remember he predicted something that came through. 

Can you imagine how perfect of a draft this good have been with the moves the clippers could have made? They could have put together a team that could have competed for a championship next year with a very doable boston trade.

ANY trade could have netted them a lot of good players. Look how many players slipped to the second round. 

I stil like korolev, but clippers could have gotten him and so much more. I predict that within 1-2 years baylor will be fired after so many players will make him look bad with his moves.

Its not like a ginobli situation or parker situation where we passed on a relatively unknown. We passed on a grip of players that were ranked top 10, some used to be ranked number 1. 

I repeat, we STILL could have gotten korolev.

But with some simple moves, we could have had korlev and taft. korolev and marty, korolev and petro, korolev, petro, and robinson. Korolev, marty, salim, ukik.
There are TONS of possibilities that the clippers could have pulled off with the way the draft ended up.

The one that i say could have happened since boston considered sending pierce for 3, would be maggete and green and wilcox for korolev and pierce. We could have ended up then with a team like this:

Kaman/Rebraca/Marty A.
Brand/Mikki moore
Simmons/Ross
Pierce/Korolev
Livingston/Jaric/Brunson


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

HKF said:


> Why didn't they take Danny Granger. Indiana knows how to draft. Ah well, I'm disgusted. The Clippers are going to miss the playoffs again. :whatever:


Granger over the past three years has had back and knee problems, it's also a risk. Besides, the Clippers have too many players with injury problems already.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

But still come on now, even if you say that Granger had injury problems the fact of the matter is that any of the picks 13-19 are still a better pick than Korolev, this kid hasn't even played in one of the better european leagues. They could have traded down and still gotten Korolev. Again just like everybody else we don't want to pile on but as a fan of the NBA not just one team or another this franchise is an embarassment. Not to mention how would you like to be a player on this team, your team has a pick that they can go out and get a Sean May, McCants, Joey Graham, Granger, Green,Warrick or Wright a player who can help this team win and at least make an attempt to get better and try to make the playoffs yet they go out and get a 18 year old skinny Russian puke that by all accounts wouldn't be able to contribute for at least two or three years. I just don't get it I am sorry.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

The more i think about it, the more i wish we had granger. I just have this gut feeling now, especially now that it seems that korolev will be going over seas for a while, that granger is going to give indiana immediate dividends.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The huge negative to this pick is it pissed of all the fans because there were better players. But now we wont even see him for a year or two to see if Dunleavy and Baylor actually pulled a steal. I can't defend the Clippers anymore.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow, I cant believe that the CLips picked Koralev. Hakim Warrick was the pick or even Granger, JOey Graham. Oh well, all clips fans know that resigning simmons is the key to next season. So lets hope Sterling and Baylor get the job done.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocr/2005/06/29/sections/sports/pro/article_577720.php 



> "You have a lot of space, no traffic, nothing like in Moscow," he said. "In Moscow it's crazy. Almost every family has two or three cars. There's no day without traffic. Every day is crazy."



:rofl: Looks like Korolev got some bad info about LA. I guess he will feel right at home when he gets to LA.



> Korolev reportedly has a buyout of more than $1million with CSKA. Speaking by teleconference, Korolev said the decision whether he will play in Europe or join the Clippers immediately will be determined by his agent, Marc Fleisher, his Moscow coaches and the Clippers' staff.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

He should be coming here to learn how to play NBA ball, not Euro ball. We're much more physical.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

See you in a year?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

See you in 1 or 2 years. :curse: I guess that is what his fingers are trying to tell us.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I am sporting a new avatar. Likey?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Rofl


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

The only thing i could think is that new jersey would have taken the russian with #14/15 pick - maybe that scared the clippers from trading down?? who knows? He better be like the Russian in Rocky IV!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> imagine how the laker fans feel on passing on those same players. Its almost worse than the lakers since those guys are that much more valuable at 12 than 10.
> 
> Lakers could have easily gotten one of those 3 guys and traded down and still gotten their bynum guy, plus a lot more.



They really needed size. The Lakers have far to many G/F and utterly no reliable post presense. Although I agree, they could have made a deal, traded down, picked up Bynum, they ran a risk either way. Portland and Lakers both said for sure they'd get him on there picks, but Webster fell further than Portland thought and went for him. Although the lakers could have backed out, they made a deal and stuck with it. Not to mention Bynum only did two workouts because he desired to play for the Clippers, despite repeaded invites by Toronto, NY, NO. If he had actually done the workouts with the teams requesting his presense, chances of him getting picked up in the 10 were still very high.

I think they are happy with the three they drafted.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Alright now I have clamed down and looking at this pick and the draft overall, this will be a genius draft by get Yarso and Ewing who seemed to be reaches and they come and are good players. if Yarso doesnt average at least 15 one year or have a great all around year it will be a bad draft. But he could become a Kirelinko type pick and Ewing could maybe be a Duhon type pick. So the Clippers in 3 years will get an A or a F on this draft.


----------

